# Welding wood to wood with wood



## Smack (Nov 7, 2015)

After watching this I had to check for Jet.com cameras as I was cleaning up that purple powder from the top of my head blowing off. lol...who knew.
http://www.wimp.com/bonding-wood-with-linear-friction


----------



## butcher (Nov 7, 2015)

Friction heating sap in the wood to glue cells of the wood together, seems like a good glue is easier and cheaper.


----------



## Smack (Nov 8, 2015)

Maybe so Butcher, I wonder how strong the bond is or if they've even tested it.


----------

